# Micaela Schaefer - in Bikini on the beach in El Arenal, Mallorca 26.8.2011 x18



## beachkini (30 Aug. 2011)

Micaela Schäfer


----------



## Miraculix (30 Aug. 2011)

auch wenn mir Micaela eher ohne Bikini ein Begriff ist, so muss ich doch gestehen, dass sie so relativ hochgeschlossen natürlich eine ebenso tolle Figur macht/hat 

:thx: beachkini für die scharfen Impressionen vom Ballermann!!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2011)

sexy bitch  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2011)

Der ist ja absolut nichts peinlich


----------



## savvas (31 Aug. 2011)

Vielen Dank, schöne Bilder.


----------



## RavenTommy (2 Sep. 2011)

super danke:thumbup:


----------



## Software_012 (2 Sep. 2011)

:thx: *für die tollen Micaela PICS*


----------



## moarkey (24 Okt. 2011)

Thx a lot!


----------



## medamana (25 Okt. 2011)

Sonst sieht man Sie nur ohne Bikini!


----------



## Geldsammler (25 Okt. 2011)

Sie hätte wenigstens einen knapperen wählen können,
aber trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## mozzi08 (25 Okt. 2011)

Sexy!!!!!


----------



## dirtydozzen (25 Okt. 2011)

danke


----------



## Kolly200 (29 Okt. 2011)

Tolle Braut. Aber ansonsten leicht ...


----------



## maui2010 (30 Okt. 2011)

Nett anzuschauen. Danke!


----------



## Timmi_tool (3 Nov. 2011)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Tom G. (24 Nov. 2011)

Micaela Schäfer zur Abwechslung mal ohne Bikini:


----------



## Westerwelle (25 Nov. 2011)

:thumbup: Schöne Frau und tolle Foto´s von Dir! Vielen Dank dafür. :thumbup:


----------



## teevau (25 Nov. 2011)

nett gepimpt


----------



## Handy (25 Nov. 2011)

thx


----------



## onkel23 (25 Nov. 2011)

nice tits


----------



## kaplan1 (9 Jan. 2012)

Hot Stuff-Thx!


----------



## Timmi_tool (9 Jan. 2012)

Danke für Michi!!!


----------



## Screammy (9 Jan. 2012)

coole bilder danke


----------



## T0bi (9 Jan. 2012)

n1ce


----------



## Ch_SAs (9 Jan. 2012)

:thx: für Micaela.


----------



## thomi10 (10 Jan. 2012)

woww sexy


----------



## toweye (10 Jan. 2012)

tolle bilder, danke!


----------



## Rater (13 Jan. 2012)

Micaela wirkt trotz allem doch sehr natürlich, so gefällt sie mir


----------



## sandra96 (14 Jan. 2012)

sehr nett, dankeschön!


----------



## huy23 (14 Jan. 2012)

geile SAU


----------



## Nor-Ad (29 Jan. 2012)

Beim ersten Bild ist sie sogar noch ohne ihre Gummibälle. Super!!!


----------



## Arkadier (29 Jan. 2012)

Die Kleine versucht sich so gut zu vermarkten. Ob es ihr gelingt allen ihr Vorzüge bei jeder Gelegenheit zu zeigen bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## TryX (31 Jan. 2012)

nette pics aber seit dem dschungel kennt man mehr von ihr ^^


----------



## mx6mod (31 Jan. 2012)

Thx


----------



## Balla (1 Feb. 2012)

Danke, schöne Bilder mit Stoff!!!


----------



## diskosepp (1 Feb. 2012)

Naja, hab schon schönere Frauen gesehen.


----------



## boy 2 (1 Feb. 2012)

Danke, Micaela perfect!


----------



## agency (6 Feb. 2012)

Egal was man von ihrem Auftreten halten mag, eine wirklich schöne Frau ist sie in jedem Fall!


----------



## Little_Lady (6 Feb. 2012)

diskosepp schrieb:


> Naja, hab schon schönere Frauen gesehen.



Gummi oder Heft??:WOW:


----------



## Mainz (7 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Figur


----------



## WaLLy2k10 (7 Dez. 2012)

Die hat was an?  Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Lemieux66 (10 Dez. 2012)

danke! auf bildern kann sie nicht sprechen!


----------



## whykikiboy (11 Dez. 2012)

Warum hat Sie soviel an?  Danke


----------



## lorenar (11 Dez. 2012)

Schöne Bilder. Vielen Dank !


----------



## pilmer (12 Jan. 2013)

danke danke danke


----------



## Erbsenzähler (13 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Micaela


----------



## Paddy007 (13 Jan. 2013)

was für eine Frau. Irgendwie hat sie was


----------



## Falandriel (13 Jan. 2013)

Solche Bilder schau ich mir immer wieder gerne an. Mehr davon!


----------



## innes (20 Jan. 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke.


----------



## throne1 (4 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jikiri (12 Feb. 2013)

heißes Teil


----------



## tadeus195 (12 Feb. 2013)

Winfach nur nice die frau


----------



## Morten harket (13 Feb. 2013)

Seit wann die Bikini?


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (13 Feb. 2013)

Danke. Sehr sexy Bikini.


----------



## element (13 Feb. 2013)

sexyyyyyyyy


----------



## icooii (14 Feb. 2013)

schöne bilder  danke!


----------



## zarathustra1 (18 Feb. 2013)

nicht schlecht


----------



## holger00 (18 Feb. 2013)

Sehr schön, danke.


----------



## lany9000 (23 Feb. 2013)

wow...das sind echt klasse bilder =) danke dafür !


----------



## Derausdemdorf (23 Feb. 2013)

viel zu oft schlecht geredet. ich mag sie


----------



## chat11 (23 Feb. 2013)

Schöne Bilder sie ist echt toll


----------



## Homuth91 (24 Feb. 2013)

man kann sagen was man will...die frau is echt heiß


----------



## landkarte (24 Feb. 2013)

Nächstes Mal wieder nackt


----------



## geronimo14 (25 Feb. 2013)

wer es mag...


----------



## trasur (28 Feb. 2013)

den heißen körper kann man ihr ja nicht absprechen. mehr davon!:thx:


----------



## callingelvis (1 März 2013)

Total hohl aber total scharf...


----------



## Stampete (3 März 2013)

Ein normaler Bikini und schon sieht sie super heiß aus... Danke dafür!


----------



## reader27 (4 März 2013)

Seit wann hat die denn so viel an?


----------



## Mic007 (10 März 2013)

billig, aber sexy


----------



## kienzer (7 Apr. 2013)

hier sieht sie ja mal richtig gut aus


----------



## Bosti (7 Apr. 2013)

Hübsch, hübsch, aber doch soviel an? :-D


----------



## kir (7 Apr. 2013)

hat was


----------



## chini72 (8 Apr. 2013)

DANKE für sexy Mica!!


----------



## naggisch (9 Apr. 2013)

für Ihre Verhältnisse ist das ja fast ein burkini....


----------



## levman100 (19 Mai 2013)

..ein Traum wird wahr!

Klasse Bilder einer schönen Frau!

Vielen Danke dafür


----------



## Drachen1685 (19 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank - hübsch anzusehen


----------



## meri1 (19 Mai 2013)

Miraculix schrieb:


> auch wenn mir Micaela eher ohne Bikini ein Begriff ist, so muss ich doch gestehen, dass sie so relativ hochgeschlossen natürlich eine ebenso tolle Figur macht/hat
> 
> :thx: beachkini für die scharfen Impressionen vom Ballermann!!!



cool danke


----------



## gh2808 (19 Mai 2013)

suppi Braut


----------



## LoveHeidi (19 Mai 2013)

sexbomb sexbomb


----------



## OjAh07 (22 Mai 2013)

sehr heiß :thx:


----------



## darkness89 (25 Mai 2013)

awesome


----------



## gebo (25 Mai 2013)

danke für micaela


----------



## timtom2 (26 Mai 2013)

nett anzusehen. vielen dank


----------



## martini99 (26 Mai 2013)

Ich hab sie fast nicht erkannt


----------



## icestoff (27 Mai 2013)

und sie ist trotzdem HMMERSCHARF!!


----------



## Snippy (8 Juni 2013)

Nettes Mädel


----------



## Galrath (17 Juni 2013)

Micaela hat mal was an?!


----------



## Ghirmawi (18 Juni 2013)

Vielen dank fur Micaela!


----------



## LiNKEN.Killer (19 Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder ;-)


----------



## Super-iro (19 Juni 2013)

eigentlch ist sie ziemlich scheiße
aber sie ist trotzdem heiß, danke dafür


----------



## gustav9 (20 Juni 2013)

So viel hatte sie vor der Kamera noch nie an, oder?


----------



## BHVBy (21 Juni 2013)

Da sah sie noch richtig geil aus. Heute finde ich sie so mittel.


----------



## ashden (21 Juni 2013)

Danke, einfach eine tolle Frau!


----------



## malte97 (21 Juni 2013)

Dankesehr!


----------



## bl00dstar (22 Juni 2013)

Tolle Figur


----------



## Suedoldenburger (23 Juni 2013)

sexy - auch wenn vieles neu gemacht wurde an ihr


----------



## opawallace86 (23 Juni 2013)

sonst hat die doch nichts an naja Danke


----------



## fantasy13 (1 Juli 2013)

mal richtig züchtig


----------



## Bowes (11 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank, schöne Bilder!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shadofox (19 Dez. 2013)

dank dir für die tollen pics


----------



## fredt (19 Dez. 2013)

sah früher besser aus.


----------



## knappi (21 Dez. 2013)

Herzlichen Dank und ein Frohes Fest wünsche ich!


----------



## Heinzinho (21 Dez. 2013)

Absolute Traumfrau!


----------



## 307898X2 (21 Dez. 2013)

das beste von ihr was ich je gesehen habe:WOW::WOW:


----------



## sabi81 (22 Dez. 2013)

dumm f.... gut ! sexy


----------



## tmadaxe (22 Dez. 2013)

Das ist ja nichtmal ein Tanga? Und ihre Nippel sind auch verdeckt? Für ihre Verhältnisse ein klarer Fall von "overdressed"!


----------



## nuclearmoon (26 Dez. 2013)

wow, sehr nett!


----------



## Ralle71 (26 Dez. 2013)

ab in den dschungel


----------



## dave196412 (7 Feb. 2014)

Super
Danke


----------



## Heisenberg1003 (16 Feb. 2014)

ja so angezogen sieht man sie selten


----------



## test1234321 (24 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank, schöne Bilder.


----------



## julo (25 Okt. 2014)

danke micaela


----------



## Admos (2 Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## anonimo77 (3 Nov. 2014)

Geil danke


----------



## Footloch (6 Nov. 2014)

Danke schön


----------



## januzaj11 (4 Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank, schöne Bilder.


----------



## bambo1 (18 Juli 2015)

wahnsinn schöne fotos


----------



## Daniel 11 (29 Okt. 2016)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## kueber1 (29 Okt. 2016)

Schöner als jetzt


----------



## freewaw (21 Dez. 2016)

Echt der Hammer!


----------



## Ordell Robbie (22 Dez. 2016)

hübsche bilder, danke.


----------



## dalliboy01 (27 Dez. 2016)

Gar nichr so schlecht die Micaela!


----------



## PeterCamus (13 Sep. 2018)

latt: wink2


----------



## norwegian_bull (24 Sep. 2018)

Wunderbar, vielen Dank für die Bilder.


----------

